# Polishing Loaded Shells



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

I've got a couple hundred loaded shells that are getting tarnished and I'd like to bring the shine back to them. What I'd like some advice on is whether I can put these shells into my Lyman tumbler without having any problems. Or will there be issues with the media on the bullets or will the tumbling action will have some negative effect such as compacting the powder?

I didn't find anything on this site when I did the 'search' so I'm hoping some of you guys can help me out. I'd really prefer not to have to polish by hand the shells with Brass-O or some other compound. Thanks a lot.

PS:Just think, only six weeks away. Good luck, Saskcoyote


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I wouldn't tumble a loaded round. All it would take is a primer strike and you'll have popcorn. If you want to do anything use some 0000 steel wool to take the tarnish off.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Google it and you will find a boatload of opinions.

Personally I wouldn't for two reasons, one as stated above about possible, however slight the chance is for, detonation, and the second, possible breakdown of the powder. Depending on the type of powder and density of the load it is possible, however slight the possibility is, to break down the powder which in turn would speed up the burn rate causing a possible boom.

Like I said above, you can find a lot of opinions and I know of many who do polish their loaded rounds, it's just that the slight benefit of pretty looking ammo isn't worth the possible issues, no matter how slight the chance of them are.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Depends on the composition of your shells and if they come from fresh water or salt water. Loaded rounds made of brass and coppper on the other hand would be a waste of time. Dull, tarnished ammo kills just as well as sparkling bling rounds.


----------

